# !!! UPDATE!!! THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been watching all three does very closely but was more concentrated on one of them that had a "swollen backside". Came home today and saw the black fainter, Big Momma, pushing. Ran out the back door and saw hooves...ran to garage to get towels and the first baby was on the ground...then I had to pull the second and largest...thought she was done but OH NOOOOO she had a third one...very tiny but up and running around...they are so cute. Didn't get very good pictures cuz I was a little busy. My 16 yr. old son had to help and he was heaving...LOL!!!!! Here are the pics I did get.


She had a grey buck, white buck and a light cream little doe...cuties!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

congrats  they are very cute. Triplets, very nice


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

Awesome! Good luck on the rest of your girls! Happy to hear about an uncomplicated birth with robust kids. Always a happy occurrence.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

CONGRATS on the new babies they are precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just make sure that her teats are unplugged (milk comes out) and the kids are able to nurse... I'm a freak about checking to make sure the teats are unplugged! LOL

Those kids are ADORABLE!!!!! :hi5: :wahoo:


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

I stayed until I saw them all get to nurse...just gave Big Momma some grain and they are snuggled in the hay..


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

They are so adorable! 
Congratulations! :wahoo:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

That little gray one almost looks like a donkey. 
Congrats on the healthy kidding & kids!!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

Awwww  The grey baby does look like a little donkey  Adorable and congrats on a healthy delivery :leap:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: THE FAINTER X NIG DWARF BABIES*

So cute!!! I'm so glad it was uneventful and your doe is doing well. :clap:


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

OK!!!! Went out to check on triplets this morning and the doe that was having problems with the "backside" had a set of twins this morning. All went well with the birth but she is not nursing them...she has a lopsided udder and when I tried to touch the smaller teat she jumped. The bigger teat has milk in it and she let me touch it...So as of right now the does that had triplets last night is nursing all FIVE babies??!!?? :shrug: And I still have one doe expecting!!!! Should I try to bottle feed the twins or wait and see if the mother comes around or just let them nurse off the other doe??? OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats! They are cute!

I commented on your other post.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

cute babies! it's so exciting! we're also enjoying 1 little new baby as of last night! would love to see pics of the twins too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are just too cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

more pics please!!! :wink:


----------

